
Two most popular Docker base images each have over 500 vulnerabilities - nwrk
https://snyk.io/blog/the-top-two-most-popular-docker-base-images-each-have-over-500-vulnerabilities/
======
detaro
Sigh, even more misleading headlines from a security scanner company.

No, the images do not "have 500 vulnerabilities", counting CVEs on packages in
the container tells you little useful about practical vulnerabilities of
containers based on it.

